# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Έκθεση Autonomia

## trendy

Ο Hellug θα είναι με περίπτερο στη έκθεση Autonomia EXPO (http://www.autonomiaexpo.org/) στο ΣΕΦ (Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας) 18-20/05 από 09:00 μέχρι 21:00.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι χρειαζόμαστε Internet!! Υπάρχει ελπίδα για link στο AWMN από εκεί για τις τρεις αυτές μέρες;

Internet θα δώσω εγώ από τον proxy μου ή και όποιος άλλος θέλει.

----------


## sotirisk

Προσωπικά έχω έλλειψη χρόνου, το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω είναι να δώσω pptp vpn access μέσω της σύνδεσής μου (adsl 76 :: .

----------


## trendy

Εντάξει και εγώ μπορώ τα απογεύματα μόνο λόγω δουλειάς, αλλά θα γίνει κάτι καλό πιστεύω.

----------


## noisyjohn

Μέσα
ttp://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30884&sid=8

----------

